# emerge --sync connection refused (111)

## Kidel Fastro

Hi,

I have a proplem when trying to sync my portage.

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 140.211.166.165: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(107) [receiver=2.6.8]

>>> Retrying...

and so on

What may be the problem ?

Does it have something to do with my ISP ? blocked connections etc. ?

Regards

----------

## cvncpu

how often do you run emerge --sync? if you run it too often (more than once a day) than you will get banned from rysnc servers, my suggestion, if you have alot of gentoo boxen on your LAN, then you should setup one with rsyncd to update (emerge --sync) once a day (setup a cron job), and then have all your other boxen update from that box.

----------

## Kidel Fastro

i don't think i am banned.

i'm syncing once a day.

(111) stands for ban ?

----------

## kfiadeg

 *Kidel Fastro wrote:*   

> i'm syncing once a day.

 

this is quite often thou  :Smile:  I assume that you can sync via emerge-webrsync, and you're just looking for the reason of 111 error?

----------

## Kidel Fastro

 *Quote:*   

> common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more
> 
> than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation
> 
> may be added to a temporary ban list.

 

so i should be ok with dyncing once a day.

but i would like to know what 111 stands for.

btw: how long does the ban take ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Mad Merlin

111 is likely "Connection Refused". That mirror is probably a) undergoing maintenance or b) changed IPs and the DNS hasn't updated yet or c) no longer a mirror but not pulled from the mirror list yet.

If you let it retry, it'll probably pick a different mirror and you should be fine. Syncing once a day shouldn't be reason for getting banned.

----------

## selig

I have found out that recently when I do an emerge --sync, the first attempt always ends up with an error, but the second attempt with the same server works fine. I am using the "europe" bunch of mirrors, so I am getting connected to a different server everytime, but all of them fail at the first attempt (first retry is OK). It is more of a curiosity, since it automatically reconnects and the retry synchronises without any problems.

----------

## Kidel Fastro

everything is fine.

it had to do with my firewall..  :Smile: 

sorry for taking your time

ragrdas

----------

